# Hello Again



## TheIceman5 (Jan 13, 2009)

Been busy the last 10 months or so with working and training so not been on the forum much, Hopefully ill be on it a bit more often again. What's new dudes? In the last 8 months ive had 3 thai fights (1W,2L). Trainings been great and ive never felt better  .


----------



## GoonerTodd (May 28, 2012)

Hey bud. What fight disipline do u take part in? Im pritty new to the scene


----------



## TheIceman5 (Jan 13, 2009)

Muay thai fella


----------

